

Interview w/ Nicolae Rusan, Co-founder of The Shared Web - keesj
http://interviews.betali.st/interviews/nicolae-rusan

======
jordangreene
Really awesome stuff guys, great job with the interview Nicolae! Just started
using the service and really enjoying it already

------
nicoslepicos
We're going to be sending out beta invites starting today - so sign up on the
front page if you're interested.

~~~
keesj
Done!

------
adamtr
Great interview. Congrats, guys.

